# Recherche application visio introuvable



## aimainaims (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je fais appel à la communauté car je suis incapable de remettre la main sur le nom d'une application dont je suis certain d'avoir vu la présentation ici même.
Ni google ni la recherche dans le site ni même mes appels à l'aide sur différents réseaux sociaux n'ont pu m'aider. Alors le voilà.

Le principe est le suivant : deux iPad sont fixés sur deux murs de bureaux distants, la vidéo est allumée en permanence, mais le son est coupé. Dès qu'un individu se place devant l'iPad, celui ci s'en aperçoit et rallume le son.

Je trouve le principe juste parfait, mais suis incapable de la retrouver. Pensez
-vous pouvoir m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## aimainaims (10 Octobre 2013)

Résolu, il s'agit de Perch.

Edit : je ne trouve pas comment éditer pour indiquer ma discussion comme résolue...


----------

